# Ltz-eco!



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

all a matter of taste. I like 17's because they ride better and still handle pretty well, but 18's will give you better handling (assuming tire similarity) but ride a little rougher due to the smaller sidewall on the tire. Biggest benefit to ECO wheels is the loss in weight being forged wheels over standard casts.


----------



## CruzeCo (May 6, 2011)

for all those who have contemplated the wheel change on the eco. i have changed from the 17" to the very heavy 18" ltz wheel. they fit fine and the mileage difference was not noticeable. i still average 29mpg in the city and i've had the wheels for 6 weeks now. only had the car for 12. just a little fyi


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ill be interested in selling RS rims next year lol. Planning on buying some nice aftermarket rims.


----------

